# Messenger "ne parvient pas" à afficher les messages



## Zebrinha (15 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un iPhone 6 - (ou 6S, j'ai un doute),  et depuis quelques temps, quand je vais sur Messenger, ile me dit " Messenger ne parvient plus à afficher les messages" (alors que je reçois les alertes messages sur mon écran)
Je pensais que c'était parce que j'avais tardé à faire la mise à jour. J'ai fait la mise à jour disponible (je suis sur iOS12.1) et je ne peux toujour spas avoir les messages affichés.
D'où pourrait venir le problème? 

Merci d'avance!
Zebrinha


----------



## Zebrinha (22 Novembre 2018)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un iPhone 6 - (ou 6S, j'ai un doute),  et depuis quelques temps, quand je vais sur Messenger, ile me dit " Messenger ne parvient plus à afficher les messages" (alors que je reçois les alertes messages sur mon écran)
> Je pensais que c'était parce que j'avais tardé à faire la mise à jour. J'ai fait la mise à jour disponible (je suis sur iOS12.1) et je ne peux toujour spas avoir les messages affichés.
> ...



Hello à tous,

Ce genre de chose n'est jamais arrivé à personne? J'ai cherché dans les moteurs de recherche... mais je ne trouve rien (ou alors je ne mets pas les bons  mots clé?

Zebrinha


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2018)

Zebrinha a dit:


> quand je vais sur Messenger,


Si c'est celui de Yahoo, un peu de lecture... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2018/06/yahoo-messenger-fermera-le-17-juillet-102634


----------



## Zebrinha (23 Novembre 2018)

Locke: "Si c'est celui de Yahoo, un peu de lecture..."
Merci Locke pour ta réponse.
Non, ce n'est pas le Messenger de Yahoo, c'est Messenger de facebook... Et je n'ai le problème "que" depuis environ 10 jours.
A force de chercher, j'ai trouvé moyen de texter un message à Messenger depuis mon portable dans "signaler un problèm, mais aurais-je une réponse ou une solution, je ne sais pas...

Zeb


----------



## Zebrinha (24 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour être plus exacte, le message d'alerte dit "Impossible de charger les conversations" (dans Messenger de facebook sur mon iPhone 6 remis à jour). Souvent, ça "rame" et n'affiche rien du tout, d'où mon titre peu exact à la discussion.
Ca a peut-être une importance...? Je désespère un peu: tout le monde autour de moi n'a jamais vu ça (quel que soit le modèle de téléphone portable). 
Si je me pointe chez Apple, ils vont me dire que ce n'est pas une appli à eux, qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire?
(Faut-il remettre un nouveau titre à la discussion?)

Zebrinha


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2018)

Non, le titre est bien correct, c'est un problème autre que lié avec iOS, donc Apple n'a rien à voir. Tu ferais bien de sauvegarder tes données, dans un premier de réinstaller ton application, si pas de changement, dans un deuxième de réinitialiser ton iPhone.


----------



## Zebrinha (24 Novembre 2018)

Merci Locke de ta réponse!
J'ai regardé comment on ré-initialiser un iPhone, j'avoue que je n'y comprend pas grand chose :-((((.
Sauvegarder mes données avant, oui, c'est logique... sauf qu'en lisant comment on fait, je ne comprend pas non plus... :-((((    (je ne sais pas où trouver  l'écran Apps entre autres... c'est très bancal tout ça...) la question, c'est est-on sûr que je puisse à nouveau lire mes messages Messenger après cette restauration?
Bon, les gars de chez Apple, ils m'aideraient...? (J'ai l'air gourde...)

Zeb


----------



## Zebrinha (24 Novembre 2018)

Locke, en relisant tes réponses, je vois quelque chose que je serais capable de faire (je pense).
Pour ré-installer l'appli "Messenger", je dois juste sauvegarder les messages que j'ai sur Messenger ou tout ce que j'ai dans l'iPhone (photos, etc...?) S'il suffit de sauvegrader les messages (je ne sais pas si ça se fait?) je peux ré-installer Messenger seul? (ça ne dérange rien d'autre dans le tel?
(pardon si ma question est saugrenue... je n'y connais vraiment pas grnad chose...)

Zeb


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Décembre 2018)

Hello à tous!

J'ai trouvé une solution à mon soucis, je vous en fait part si quelqu'un d'autre rencontre un problème d'affichage des messages Messenger sur son iPhone 6.... 
Avant de tout ré-installer, je me suis dit que je ne risquais pas grand chose à tenter un truc plus simple: supprimert l'appli Messenger de mon iPhone et la ré-installer. Je n'y croyais pas trop, mais ça a fonctionné. Messenger ré-installé affiche tous mes messages... Ouf, ça s'est arrangé avec un minimum de prise de tête...

Bonne soirée à tous

Zeb


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2018)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Avant de tout ré-installer, je me suis dit que je ne risquais pas grand chose à tenter un truc plus simple: supprimert l'appli Messenger de mon iPhone et la ré-installer. Je n'y croyais pas trop, mais ça a fonctionné. Messenger ré-installé affiche tous mes messages... Ouf, ça s'est arrangé avec un minimum de prise de tête.


C'est bien ce que je proposais en réponse #6.


----------

